# ?

## rfrnec

? :      .    .  ()     ,   ()      .     .   ,       -   ,    ,      .

----------


## 11

,

----------


## Storn

363.       
         , :
   ,  ;
  ,   ;
   .


 364.       
1.                  ,              .
2.           ,   , :
1)      ;
2)      -  ,            ;
3)        ,     ;
4)         ,      ;
5)       -             ,     ;
6)      ,     ,  ;
7)      ;
8)           .

----------

,    . -               ?

----------


## Storn



----------

,              .      . 125 .
    . 363 . 1.

 363.       
         , :
   ,  ;
  ,   ;
   .

----------

> ,              .      . 125 .
>     . 363 . 1.
> 
>  363.       
>          , :
>    ,  ;
>   ,   ;
>    .


   - . . 215 . .5.

----------


## Storn

125.          
1.           ,   134  135  .
 ,       , :
1)  ,    122  ;
2)           ;
3)   ,   ;
4)          ;
5)      .
2.                      .

   ?

----------


## Storn

> - . . 215 . .5.


 215   :Big Grin: 
       ?
   ,   .....

----------

> ?


....... 215

----------

> 215  
>        ?
>    ,   .....


 215.      
[   ] [ 17] [ 215] 
       :

       ,   ,    ;

************
    .

----------

